# NVIDIA PowerMizer Technology Question



## rhyansy (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone who heard of this new feature that NVIDIA is claiming? It claims to extend battery life by optimizing the GPU but does this affect the CPU?

Here is the NVIDIA description: NVIDIA PowerMizer Technology | NVIDIA


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

yes it is it will affect the screen resolution slightly in terms if the graphic otherwise CPU will not get affected on whike so relax and keep calm


----------

